# Ship on fire English Channel



## dicamus (Jun 13, 2005)

Apparrently 3 casualties airlifted to hospital. No other details as yet
Hope casualties are minor


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-kent-12076969 refers


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Photos of her on the attached link. 

http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/shipdetails.aspx?MMSI=271002636

Hawkey01


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Eren Turgut is still anchored in the vicinity of Sandettie LV and is still under the protection of ETV 'Anglian Monarch'

Accorduing to Paris MOU, this ship was detained in La Spezia in January of this year for 3 days after 19 defects were found. These included;
Fire Alarm.
Fire Detection.
Fixed fire extinguishing system.


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Eren Turgut is still anchored in the vicinity of Sandettie LV and is still under the protection of ETV 'Anglian Monarch'
> 
> Accorduing to Paris MOU, this ship was detained in La Spezia in January of this year for 3 days after 19 defects were found. These included;
> Fire Alarm.
> ...


Hey Pat, is this boat anyrelation to the one detained in Liverpool?


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Billieboy said:


> Hey Pat, is this boat anyrelation to the one detained in Liverpool?


Billieboy, 
Thats exactly my thoughts, but I cant find any direct connection between this one and the Most Sky, which incidentally is still sitting quietly in Birkenhead with apparently no one on board. 
regards, 
Pat(Thumb)


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

Pat

Thought they had flown in a new crew for that tub. They skinned out quick!

This one appears to have followed the same pattern of non compliance.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Boatman25 (May 17, 2010)

She is Turkish owned as well as Most Sky, same colours but has a blue funnel, but I suppose thats all thats similar


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

ErenTurgut is now underway and is proceeding to Rotterdam. Currently she is due West of Southend and heading NE at nine knots.


----------

